# Jpegs of snakes on rigs



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

for those of you who couldnt open the .pps of the snkes, here they are


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

*more*

more...


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

that water doesn't look clear enough to be offshore. so many snakes and so big, that just aint right.
michelle


----------



## MouletteRouge (Aug 11, 2004)

Having a degree in Geology, I figured I might one day give working on a rig a try...This might change my mind...That's what they call a "Stump Tail" in my neck of the woods...geez...Those are big...


----------



## SunRay (May 21, 2004)

Where is this rig? Near shore LA - off the Atchafalaya Delta?

Water snakes or cotton mouths?

Ray


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

SunRay said:


> Water snakes or cotton mouths?
> Ray


Those are definitely water moccasins (aka cotton mouth). There's no mistaking that head.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

yeah, the underside of their heads light up real good with a spot light right before you blast them.


----------



## Southshore Marine Svcs. (Jan 13, 2005)

*Snakes*

Definitely water moccassins! Those things are all over when it gets warm down here.


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

*We have those nasties ....*

living around most of our canals here in South Florida.

One time when I was fishing for bait with tiny hooks in a canal a block away from us the only thing I caught was, I thought, an eel. It had swallowed my hook and was hanging at the end of my line.

I dropped it in a bucket, cut the line, and carried the bucket home.

Fortunately our next door neighbor came over to see what it was. He jumped back "Joyce! That's a Water Mocassin, that aint no eel!

He killed it with a machete.

As for me, I've never gone near the canals down here since. If they don't have Water Mocassins they're likely to have Aligators or red and yellow kill a fellow Coral snakes.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

where were these pics taken. As the resident board herpetologist. Yep, there Water Moccasins. Must be from a bayrig in LA right. Id like to know where, because some of the pics look as if they are pretty large. 

Tight lines 

Thomas


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

My guess is that the pics were taken at platforms in the marsh or close to shore in a bay after a storm or very high tide. I've lived and worked on the Louisiana coast and have seen this before. They will stack up on anything out of the water when an area floods. A friend who lived in Pecan Island during hurricane Aubrey lost his 4 yr old brother to snake bite while they were taking refuge on the roof of their house.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

After a bad flood on the Island you will find rattlesnakes all around the decks of bay houses @!!!!!!!

Them babies get mean when you mess with them !!!!!!!


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Yup, I killed a western diamondback in the canal last summer. He was just floating around with a few leaves in the green lights one night. Pellet gun took him down. Can't be too carefull with little kids around.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

True water moccasins and the fakes are easily determined because one floats and the other does not and only will have a head sticking out of the water. Mocs float.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I've seen plenty of mocassins on inland barges in my years working on those rigs (just about every bay on the Louisiana coast).

You gotta be careful because often you won't notice 'em until you're right on top of 'em.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

I'm suprized they stayed alive long enough for pictures. By the time I see a snake like that for the second time they are usually missing a head! Dang, those were big uns too.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Looks to me like they're breeding.

Biggie


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I hate Water Moccasins and Rattle Snakes. Sorry Snake Lovers. But that is some SPOOKY STUFF!


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

Tell me about it always seems like after a rain they show up.
I killed a small 12" rattler in my yard last summer
and the summer before I killed about a 4 ft mocasin on my slab downstairs. I guess thats what I get for livin on a salt flat. luckily for me we already had the house done when the first one showed up or my wife would've never agreed to move to the west end.


----------

